# Chicken Boy lures shrimp. Rigging guide?



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

First let me start by saying Joe is top notch and completed my order pronto. Excellent customer sercice. 

What have yall found to be best way to rig these lures. What kind of jig heads and weight. Also presentation. Fishing all next week with these for the first time. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I for one have had much experience fishing with the subject lures. Imagine that. Use a 1/8 jig head. I dance c&w thus my retrieve is slow slow quick quick. Attached is a pic from Monday


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This is a pic of the largest flounder I have caught to date on my shrimp.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done chickenboy. Im sure these can be fished under the popping cork or as a swim bait. What you think. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> I for one have had much experience fishing with the subject lures. Imagine that. Use a 1/8 jig head. I dance c&w thus my retrieve is slow slow quick quick. Attached is a pic from Monday


Thats the money color right there. I call it Cajun Purple, though it goes by a few other names too. Reds eat it up!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice! Are these chickenboy lures scented? 


-mac-


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Thats the money color right there. I call it Cajun Purple, though it goes by a few other names too. Reds eat it up!


Cajun Purple - I really like that.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! Are these chickenboy lures scented?
> 
> -mac-


Some are, regardless:

*To fish, they taste like chicken!!!*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

g2outfitter said:


> Well done chickenboy. Im sure these can be fished under the popping cork or as a swim bait. What you think.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


They should be illegal to use under a popping cork, especially under the MidCoast Outcast Cork.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> They should be illegal to use under a popping cork, especially under the MidCoast Outcast Cork.


 What about the Inticer? :biggrin:


----------



## Smokindrag (Jan 19, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> This is a pic of the largest flounder I have caught to date on my shrimp.


Thats a saddle blanket if ive ever seen one! What did that thing measure?


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smokindrag said:


> Thats a saddle blanket if ive ever seen one! What did that thing measure?


 X2!Cant wait for my Plum Shrimp to be in!:doowapsta


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

I should have picked some up at the Fishing Show!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

krfish said:


> I should have picked some up at the Fishing Show!


 i know i forgot ......hwell:


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice man. I just placed a order with you. Forgot the coupon code, but no biggie. Looking forward to smashing some flatties with them at my flounder hole.


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

blackmagic said:


> What about the Inticer? :biggrin:


Sssssh don't give away my popping setup of choice!  J/K, I have had success with a yellow Inticer and chicken on a chain in LLM. Chicken on the bone is my latest "go to" color. The guys at work have also had success with Chicken on the bone with 1/4oz assassin jigheads on fast retrieves during warmer weather.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice! Are these chickenboy lures scented?
> 
> -mac-


Some folks use WD-40 to scent their lures. I have never tried it, but that is an interesting tip.


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

any luck with these lure in the LLM, chicken boy?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I don't fish llm.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone should take chicken boy to the llm


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Gotta hand it to you Chickenboy. You do an excellent job on the detail of your lures. Those super long whiskers and legs are really life-like. Plus.. they can really take some abuse. Don't know how you do it but keep on doin it.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Wait until you see the upcoming Jo Jo Mullet


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Going out Friday, got my free Ttf shiny hiney red with red n white ck boy and put that on a spinner blade.....I locked my office in Houston where the bait is so the feech in west bay don't wake me up tonight trying to knock the door down.!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Wait until you see the upcoming Jo Jo Mullet


Waiting

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Waiting
> 
> -mac-
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


I hope this isnt too long of a wait. :doowapsta


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

How are your scents made to be used? Soak the plastics or just put a few drops on each cast?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

What I wanna' know, if I may be so bold, is when are the Chickenboys going to be hitting FTU and Bass Pro, etc? I'll wait. :biggrin:


----------

